
Dopplr - Anybody want invites? - danw

======
danw
I've got 5 or so invites to dopplr, one of the hottest betas in town. If you
spend a lot of time travelling between all the web conferences then you'll
love this little app. Comment in reply to this with your email & name if you
want an invite.

~~~
kyro
Kyro Beshay kbeshay@gmail.com

Much appreciated.

~~~
danw
done

------
redrory
me redrory ( at ) gmail ( d0t) com

~~~
danw
done

------
Skyhoper
sure,

ben (at) imthere dot com

~~~
danw
done

